# Tu parles !



## Gemmenita

Bonjour à tous,

Que veut dire: Tu parles! s'il vous plaît?

D'une part j'ai cherché sur le Forum, j'ai trouvé ce post, mais dans ce poste, _Tu parles!_ n'est pas employé _seul,_ et il est suivi d'une expression concernant la connerie et la sottise.

D'autre part, j'ai trouvé  dans Larousse, Tu parles! *(seul, sans contexte sur la connerie)* que j'ai en vue:



> se dit pour approuver ou, ironique, pour marquer le doute, l'incrédulité.
> Eux, courageux ? Tu parles !



qui n'a rien à voir avec la connerie!

Est-ce qu'on peut conclure que _Tu parles!,_ suivi d'une expression de connerie s'emploie dans le registre de _dire des bêtises_
et que _Tu parles! seul_, veut dire la définition _écrit dans Larousse_? (= Que tu es crédule de croire toutes ces histoires!)

_Finalement_, que veut dire vraiment : Tu parles!

Merci beaucoup d'avance


----------



## Micia93

Gemmenita said:


> Est-ce qu'on peut conclure que _Tu parles!,_ suivi d'une expression de connerie s'emploie dans le registre de _dire des bêtises_



Qu'appelles-tu "une expression de connerie" ? peux-tu fournir un exemple?


----------



## Gemmenita

Je voudrais dire: une phrase exprimant la connerie ou parlant de la connerie, comme dans le post que j'ai présenté!
Et bien sûr ma question est plutôt sur le sens de Tu parles!- seul, mais ce post-là m'a embrouillée!!!


----------



## HerbertX

Tu es content de ton travail ?
Tu parles ! C'est chiant et le patron est chiant aussi

Dans le sens de "penses-tu !", "tu rigoles" ?, 

Je pense que demain 'il va enfin me rendre l'argent
Tu parles !

Dans le sens de "tu te fais bien des illusions, tu es bien naiïf

On répond encore pour ironiser "tu parles, Charles !"


----------



## Gemmenita

Chouette! Merci infiniment HerbertX pour la réponses et surtout pour les exemples.

Alors, comme je m'en doutais, Tu parles!(seul) est différent que Tu parles! (+ une phrase exprimant la connerie).

ps.


HerbertX said:


> (...) "tu parles, Charles !"


----------



## Maître Capello

Gemmenita said:


> qui n'a rien à voir avec la connerie!


Si, si…

_Eux, courageux ? Tu parles !_ = _C'est n'importe quoi, c'est des conneries !_

Dans tous ces exemples, _Tu parles !_ peut être compris comme signifiant _Pas du tout !_


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

Je suis évidemment d'accord avec les réponses qui ont déjà été formulées ici, mais il convient de dire clairement que cette expression a une valeur positive ou négative selon le contexte : c'est-à-dire qu'elle peut signifie "oui" aussi bien que "non". Le sens est bien celui d'une validation d'un énoncé qui la précède, mais dont la finalité peut être positive ou négative.

Il conviendra donc de toujours bien analyser la nature du dialogue dans lequel elle s'inscrit pour déterminer quel sens il faut retenir.

_- Tu reprendras bien un peu de champagne ?
- Tu parles !_

-> "Oui"

_- Tu n'as pas tellement intérêt à rester à ce poste...
- Tu parles !_

-> "Non"

Je pense que ce qu'il faut retenir avant tout, c'est que "Tu parles !" vient en principe confirmer une proposition énoncée par autrui. Sauf indication contraire qui serait explicite dans le texte.


----------



## Micia93

snarkhunter said:


> Sauf indication contraire qui serait explicite dans le texte.



Comme dans le cas "avec des conneries", comme le cite Maître Capello : "eux courageux? tu parles!"


----------



## Gemmenita

Superbe snarkhunter, merci beaucoup pour cette explication et cet éclaircissement parfaits!
Merci Micia d'avoir confirmé ce qu'a dit Maître Capello mais, je suis déjà tombée sur un problème suite à la réponse de Maître Capello.


Le voici:


Maître Capello said:


> Si, si…
> 
> _Eux, courageux ? Tu parles !_ = _C'est n'importe quoi, c'est des conneries !_
> 
> (...)



Ah, merci beaucoup de le rappeler! Mais c'est la définition donnée par Larousse, qui n'a rien à voir avec _la connerie_ mais plutôt avec _l'incrédulité_.
aussi bien que dans CNTRL:


> _Absol.__ [Marque l'incrédulité, le désaccord, la réprobation du locuteur] Pour Heredia, je suis un paresseux. (Tu parles!)_



Mais si pratiquement, ça peut être interprêté comme vous l'avez dit, Maître Capello, alors en entendant : _Eux, courageux ? Tu parles !_ 
Comment on va comprendre si cela veut dire: 
_1.Eux, courageux ? Tu rigoles! Tu es bien naïf! (l'incrédulité)
_ou
_2.Eux, courageux ? Le fait qu'ils sont courageux, c'est n'importe quoi, c'est des conneries!


_Merci beaucoup d'éclaircir un peu plus


----------



## Micia93

Je dirais que les deux se rejoignent : incrédulité car celui qui dit "tu parles" pense que ce sont des conneries


----------



## Maître Capello

snarkhunter said:


> Je pense que ce qu'il faut retenir avant tout, c'est que "Tu parles !" vient en principe confirmer une proposition énoncée par autrui. Sauf indication contraire qui serait explicite dans le texte.


Pour ma part, c'est le contraire : _Tu parles !_ vient avant tout *infirmer* une proposition. En tout cas, je l'ai rarement entendu dans le sens positif (confirmation)…


----------



## Gemmenita

Micia93 said:


> Je dirais que les deux se rejoignent : incrédulité car celui qui dit "tu parles" pense que ce sont des conneries




Aaaah, j'ai compris:

_Eux, courageux ? Tu parles !_ = _Tu rigoles!_ Le fait qu'ils sont courageux, c_'est n'importe quoi, c'est des conneries  et tu es bien crédule à le croire!

_Merci beaucoup Micia


----------



## Tito13

Bonjour, c'est la première fois que je viens sur ce forum en tant que participant et je le ferai souvent désormais. En tout cas, je me régale avec toutes ces interventions.
Une question concernant "Tu parles !".  S'agit-il d'une expression figée ou pourrais-je dire "Vous parlez !"  dans un contexte formel ?   Merci d'avance vos réponses.


----------



## Maître Capello

Bonjour Tito13 et bienvenue ! 

Oui, c'est une expression figée qui ne s'emploie guère qu'au singulier, ce qui est assez normal étant donné qu'elle est familière et qu'on n'est en principe pas familier avec les personnes que l'on vouvoie.


----------



## Roméo31

Tito13 said:


> Bonjour, c'est la première fois que je viens sur ce forum en tant que participant et je le ferai souvent désormais. En tout cas, je me régale avec toutes ces interventions.
> Une question concernant "Tu parles !".  S'agit-il d'une expression figée ou pourrais-je dire "Vous parlez !"  dans un contexte formel ?   Merci d'avance vos réponses.




Personnellement, je n'ai jamais lu ni même entendu _Vous parlez !, _dans le même sens que le_ Tu parles ! _dont on parle dans cette discussion.

En revanche, on dit : _Tu p*arles*, Ch*arles *! _ (attraction paronymique, analogie  de son, obtenue par une déformation délibérée ou inconsciente).


----------



## Tito13

Merci beaucoup de vos réponses.  C'est vrai que l'expression en elle-même comporte une certaine "insolence" vis-à-vis de son interlocuteur.  Je veux dire, cela sous-entend "Tu es naïf de dire cela", ce qui ne serait pas très pertinent s'il n'y a pas un peu de familiarité avec la personne à laquelle vous vous adressez.


----------



## Gemmenita

Ici, j'ai lieu de souhaiter la bienvenue de ma part à notre ami hispanophone, Tito13! 
Bonjour Tito et bonne continuation!


----------



## Tito13

Merci, Gemmenita.  Ma langue maternelle est l'espagnol, mais je suis colombien.


----------

